# Can A Common Pleco Harm My Big Cichlids?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

ive got a common pleco around 11". i found out that he goes crazy for floating hikari cichlid pellets. ive got three true parrot cichlids (hoplarchus psittacus), two of which are big fat, 12-13", and the other is about 5". I noticed today that my pleco was getting aggressive during feeding and would chase my cichlids when they came near. Could he harm my cichlids?... could his spiny dorsal do any damage? If its a problem i can put him in my turtle tank, but i really love how he keeps my tank free of fuzz algae. Any input?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

no, a common pleco wont attack your fish, they are scavengers, not predators. but common plecos are pigs and will eat anything and defend their turf, especially around feeding time.

diffuse feeding time focus by feeding in multiple spots. give him some veggies and watch the mess he makes, if hes a surface feeder try mushrooms, they bob for them


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Absolutely a large pleco can attack and maim other fish in your tank. Is it reason enough to take it out for fear of it happening? Probably not.

VRB is right in that you can offer the pleco a different sinking food shortly before feeding the floating parrot food.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes they can harm other fish as some get very aggressive.


----------

